# Shopper Goes To Victoria's Secret To Get Sensor Removed From Bra, And Gets Handcuffed



## BklynHeart (Jun 8, 2018)

*Shopper goes to Victoria's Secret to get sensor removed from bra, and gets handcuffed*
By DAVID BOROFF
JUN 08, 2018 | 1:45 PM







Jovita Jones Cage says she was racially profiled and handcuffed while shopping at a Victoria's Secret. (WREG Memphis)




A Victoria's Secret shopper in Tennessee who was cuffed after getting a sensor removed from a bra says she was racially profiled.

Jovita Jones Cage was shopping in the Collierville store on Monday when she was stopped by a police officer. She was only in the store because an employee had previously made a mistake by leaving the sensor on the bra.


Jones Cage was heading to the dressing rooms when the officer treated her like a criminal, she said.

"He could have asked, 'Ma'am, can I search your bag?’ He didn't do any of that," she told the Journal-Constitution. "He just came in and (slapped) handcuffs on me. He made up in his mind I was guilty."

Jones Cage says that the manager of the store called police without even speaking with her beforehand.

"I think it was for the simple fact that I was black," she told WREG.

Victoria's Secret apologized to Jones Cage and said that the associate involved in the incident is no longer employed by the company.

"We are committed to delivering an excellent shopping experience to every customer, every time ... we have work to do – and we are dedicated to this mission," the statement read.

The company offered Jones Cage a $100 gift card, but she turned it down.

"I told her a $100 gift card is not going to take back the discrimination, humiliation, defamation that I faced in that store that day," she told the Journal-Constitution.

*David Boroff*
CONTACT 
Breaking news reporter David Boroff has worked for the Daily News since 2006. A native New Yorker, Boroff loves everything about the city, especially the great restaurants, the theater and Central Park. And he is endlessly (and hopelessly) rooting for the Mets, Jets and Knicks to return to glory.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 8, 2018)

Im still boycotting them from an accident another black woman went through last year i think.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 8, 2018)

People that steal have devices that remove the sensors at home.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 8, 2018)

Been left VS alone years ago.  Glad to see that was the right decision.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jun 8, 2018)

People steal like 90 going west out of VS, that's why I don't go in there because when places get hit hard all the time the loss prevention presence and tactics become extreme and they ain't about to hem me up.


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 8, 2018)

The $100 gift card was adding insult to injury.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 8, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> The $100 gift card was adding insult to injury.



Right? Like that should have been 1000 minimum to start.


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 8, 2018)

ladysaraii said:


> Right? Like that should have been 1000 minimum to start.


At least.  She should have received a formal apology and compensation.   I haven't been there in years, but I can tell you I will never set foot in a VS again.  
Knowing how cops are killing Black people like it's nothing, calling the cops without even asking her for her receipt before taking the thing of is outrageous.  She could've gotten seriously hurt or killed.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 8, 2018)

Not talking to her first should be criminal. The assumption of guilt is disturbing.


----------



## Dreamer48 (Jun 8, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Not talking to her first should be criminal. The assumption of guilt is disturbing.


The cop's response is the worst offense here. There needs to be a higher standard for law enforcement because it's their actions that can escalate a situation.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jun 8, 2018)

Good for the lady for not accepting that $100 card. That’s just so insulting. 
Police need a makeover from the ground up. There’s a lack of critical thinking going along with the racism that is only seeming to get worse.


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 8, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Not talking to her first should be criminal. The assumption of guilt is disturbing.


I would definitely talk to a lawyer, just to see if there's a way she can get paid for this.  It might be a reach, but I'd check anyway.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 8, 2018)

I have that wig.


----------



## Menina Preta (Jun 8, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> Good for the lady for not accepting that $100 card. That’s just so insulting.
> Police need a makeover from the ground up. There’s a lack of critical thinking going along with the racism that is only seeming to get worse.



She’s smart not to accept bc she can sue now for damages. Why would a thief come into a store to ask to remove a sensor?? Makes no sense


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jun 8, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I have that wig.



Ayyyeeee, welcome back!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 8, 2018)

I hope she sues


----------



## CarmelCupcake (Jun 8, 2018)

She will probably sue the pants off of them. It'll be called Jovita's Secret by the time she's done with them.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> The $100 gift card was adding insult to injury.


Indeed!     In addition, I wouldn't want anything in the store after that incident.   I'd let them know that anything from their store would be a post traumatic experience for me and a gift card is not acceptable.   

Handcuffs, just for being an honest customer ? !!! ?   Did they not ask to see the receipt for the merchandise?


----------



## kupenda (Jun 9, 2018)

I didn’t know we were boycotting VS! Must have missed that in the black folk group chat. I just stocked up from the semi annual sale *face palm*


----------



## Shula (Jun 9, 2018)

kupenda said:


> I didn’t know we were boycotting VS! Must have missed that in the black folk group chat. I just stocked up from the semi annual sale *face palm*



You good. We can't hold you responsible if you didn't know. Can't go around assuming things like the cop, can we? (plus, I didn't know either. I just stopped long ago but can't remember why, specifically. I'm holding strong tho, lol.)


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 9, 2018)

VS is canceled??? I didn't know that. I just ordered a pile of heaux panties from their semi-annual sale...


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jun 9, 2018)

First H&M, then Old Navy, and now this...

In the current state of the retail industry, you CANNOT do stuff like this.


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 9, 2018)

Meh. Never liked their bras anyway.


----------



## TracyNicole (Jun 9, 2018)

There customer service hasn’t been decent in at least five years. I fired them in favor of Nordstrom’s lingire department years ago and can see that it was the right decision. This is absolutely ridiculous and she deserves every penny she gets when she sues.


----------



## Mai Tai (Jun 9, 2018)

Victoria's Secret out here acting like they're our only option for cute but cheaply made, hole-in-the-crotch-after-2-washes drawls.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Jun 9, 2018)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> People steal like 90 going west out of VS, that's why I don't go in there because when places get hit hard all the time the loss prevention presence and tactics become extreme and they ain't about to hem me up.



True. They rob one out here every other week. Teens grab and smash. They can’t catch the ones really stealing. 

But go out of their way to bother regular customers. I remember that lady crying after they threw her out of the store a couple of years ago. This is humiliating. 

Who brings a stolen item back to have the sensor removed. She wasn’t even trying to get a refund. Just a sensor removed. No basis for their profiling.


----------



## Farida (Jun 10, 2018)

VS secret is trash anyway. It is even overpriced for the quality. If you buy anything outside of a sale you are wasting $$. They do an amazing job on marketing to convince women and girls that is sexy and pricey. And of course if they don't have your size they just measure you and tell you the wrong size so you can buy from them anyway.

I don't mess with retailers when it comes to them not selling you stuff or removing the tags. When you try to do the right thing, especially as a black person they will treat you like a thief. If they didn't charge you don't go back and remind them. If you paid for something and they did not take off the security features you should probably call corporate or email first before you go to the store and have them expecting you. Sad but this is the world we live in.

The way you can easily get sued for false imprisonment it is crazy these retailers be acting all reckless. They obviously don't train their racist employees.

This woman can and should sue for false imprisonment, pain and suffering and everything. It is very easy for retailers to get in trouble for false imprisonment which is why they spend a lot of money on loss prevention teams to make sure they document the stealing to a T and often look the other way for shoplifters.

Go get money. I am so tired of working I almost wish one of these foolish corporations would try me. I would have enough to pay off my mortgage or student loans by the time I am through with them. Many, many days I regret going to law school but one of these days I shall be duly compensated. I am over being nice. Over being naive. I was in a car accident in law school that should've paid my tuition and then some but I was busy being nice and naive.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 12, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Meh. Never liked their bras anyway.


Never. They're just bad all around. When you have VS models taping themselves (Tyra's secret) that tells you something. You have to tape yourself to look good in their bra? Then why am I going to get one? It just doesn't make sense. I want a bra that lifts some boobies    , and they are not the one.


----------



## DeRay (Jun 12, 2018)

GeorginaSparks said:


> People that steal have devices that remove the sensors at home.




Girl...tell em..


----------



## Duchesse (Jun 13, 2018)

So where do y'all buy your panties from? I used to get the cute cheapies from HM. Didn't know that VS was also out here being foolish.


----------



## nysister (Jun 13, 2018)

There clothes are trash anyway. I've not given them my money in years and I won't start now.


----------

